# R&F Orchids, not quite nobilior alba....



## John Boy (Apr 17, 2013)

Since we've been discussing Sam once again, I thought I'd show you my currently blooming *Cattleya nobilior alba*, as bought many, many years ago from *R&F Orchids.* 
I did import them (3 plants, seedlings, tissue-cultured) myself from R&F into Europe, which alltogether did cost me an arm and a leg. 

Last year one of the 3 plants I bought, flowered for the first time. Back then, the blooming was as rubbish, as it it this year. Needless to say that I did contact Robert 3-4x last year. *No answer!!!* I guess you can imagine my disappointment? I don't mind the money, not even the fact that it's not a nobilior, as it was clearly offered as an albino Meristem... I do mind the time I invested, and: *I do mind not even being answered to, when I try and get an idea about why I spent all this money and time! Thanks Robert!!!, This is another "never again!"*


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd grow and flower it a few more times before tossing it.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2013)

what species/hybrid does it look like? (I don't know the cat species that well)


----------



## DavidCampen (Apr 17, 2013)

Those are sad looking flowers. Miranda says that the nobilior should have two leaves.
http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/htm/photo_detail.php?prod=968
http://mirandaorchids.com/nobiliorVGA.htm
http://www.delfinadearaujo.com/on/on23/pages/lou02en.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2013)

Could be nobilior, but not a good one at this point. Maybe it needs to mature more as a plant.


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 17, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Could be nobilior, but not a good one at this point. Maybe it needs to mature more as a plant.



I had one do the same thing the first 3 bloomings.Mine had two leaves per psuedobulb (bifoliate)unlike yours,but one ugly a%% flower for awhile.I only help onto it for awhile,since it wasnt cheap.I sold it for what i paid for it when i was thinning the heard for room for my growing Paph collection.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2013)

it's probably been selfed and selfed and selfed and .......


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with Charles. That's one pitiful plant and there's no excuse for
sending that to a customer. I bought two or three from Mr. Miranda some
years ago and they were absolutely perfect. I'd be tempted to send that
thing back to the seller.


----------



## DavidCampen (Apr 18, 2013)

I checked my plants - the nobilior has 2 leaves per pseudobulb , the walkeriana 1 leaf, and the x mesquitae has a mixture of pseudobulbs with either 1 or 2 leaves.


----------

